# Pet food...?



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?

Compassion in World Farming - Lifting the lid on pet food


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

No..........:frown2::shocked:


----------



## jmk (Nov 7, 2013)

Not saying this is a nice way to keep them but its the same for everything animals are not kept very well and used for food or tested on make up ,science,medical so on.. It all needs to stop not the testing on them just the way they keep um..


----------



## Emma1985billy (Nov 6, 2013)

That's awful, I didn't read it all but not sure how donations would prevent animals from being caged then eaten!


----------



## Sillypeach (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not surprised some pet food is made like this. I generally like CIWF and their cause, but in this instance does grate me a bit that no practical information is given about how to avoid buying such food. Should you question your pet food suppliers? Should you just avoid rabbit in pet food altogether? It's does come across a bit as if they trying to shame pet owners into donating money.

I've only ever used two pet food products with rabbit it in it, the rabbit and turkey nature diet which I buy regularly and recently 'lukullus' tins from zooplus some of which contain rabbit. I sent both of them an email enquiring about how they source their rabbit meat and will post their replies here if people are interested. 

The Gordon Ramsay Foie gras story in the Mirror today has been a stark reminder that we long due a reform in livestock welfare. The EU has to introduce stricter laws. Farmers should have to meet the same minimum of welfare pet owners do.


----------



## Emma1985billy (Nov 6, 2013)

Sillypeach said:


> I'm not surprised some pet food is made like this. I generally like CIWF and their cause, but in this instance does grate me a bit that no practical information is given about how to avoid buying such food. Should you question your pet food suppliers? Should you just avoid rabbit in pet food altogether? It's does come across a bit as if they trying to shame pet owners into donating money.
> 
> I've only ever used two pet food products with rabbit it in it, the rabbit and turkey nature diet which I buy regularly and recently 'lukullus' tins from zooplus some of which contain rabbit. I sent both of them an email enquiring about how they source their rabbit meat and will post their replies here if people are interested.
> 
> The Gordon Ramsay Foie gras story in the Mirror today has been a stark reminder that we long due a reform in livestock welfare. The EU has to introduce stricter laws. Farmers should have to meet the same minimum of welfare pet owners do.


I dread to think about Billys food, I've been using the zooplus website too, buying animonda because it has higher meat content, but may not be the most reputable!

Id be interested in the replies you got, is Lukukus a brand of food then? X


----------



## jmk (Nov 7, 2013)

AS I said in my last post I dont agree with the way they keep them. But then I was thinking if they are gonna be killed and used as dog and cat food why worry about it. I mean does it matter at the end of the day they not gonna be alive for long anyway ...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jmk said:


> AS I said in my last post I dont agree with the way they keep them. But then I was thinking if they are gonna be killed and used as dog and cat food why worry about it. I mean does it matter at the end of the day they not gonna be alive for long anyway ...


The way a creature lives and is treated is more important than the way it dies.
Once dead it doesn't matter where the body ends up, it can't feel then


----------

